# Need Fish/Frog Leg Batter



## kandl (Jun 23, 2014)

I know this is a smoking meat forum not a deep frying forum but with all the wisdom here I know someone has a recipe for a good batter for fish and frog legs.  Lets see them!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello.  I only ever fry fish one way, the way Grandma taught me.  With the fish being wet ( either it was frozen in a little water from fresh caught or being completely fresh caught was allowed to sit in ice water for a couple hours ) before cooking dredge in seasoned ( salt and black pepper ) cornmeal and deep fry.  Boring I know but best tasting fish you ever had if properly cleaned beforehand.  Frogs legs.....  I haven't cooked frogs legs but were I to have a bunch to fry---  I would mix 1/2 cup cornmeal to 1/4 cup AP flour.  Salt and pepper 2 pinches of garlic powder and 2 pinches of onion powder .  Then add lager to make a really thick batter.  Use more if you have a lot of frogs legs, just a starting measurement.  This isn't tried and true but I'll bet you'll like it and it'll be a great starting point.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kandl (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Danny, hoping to fry some fish and frog legs this summer I don't get to do so very often and just never had a great breading or batter that I love.  Looking to try some new ideas like you suggested.


----------



## venture (Jun 23, 2014)

Love frog legs!

I like a fairly light batter on them.

Also, they are great sauteed with olive oil, butter, and lots of garlic or shallots.  Capers optional!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## biteme7951 (Jun 24, 2014)

My go-to batter is to get a ziplock bag and add flour, seasoned salt, & pepper (black or lemon). Shake fish or legs in bag and lay out on a plate while you mix up a batter with some Drakes crispy fry mix. (water or beer....your choice) You can mix the batter as thin or as thick as you desire. Some like it thick and others like it thin. dip the meat into the batter, banging it against the side of the bowl to remove excess, and fry.

Barry.


----------



## kandl (Jun 24, 2014)

Alright!  Thanks guys, I will give these a shot and see what we come up with.  And I agree Venture frog legs are awesome without batter as well.  there is a local Jamaican restaurant here that does some jerk frog legs that are simply amazing!  Again thanks to everyone for the suggestions we will try them out.


----------



## laughingtarget (Jun 30, 2014)

For fish, beer or water. And then egg yolks, flour, cornstarch, and spices. Depends on what type of fish. But cod or the like. Light beer, lemon zest, tarragon, salt, white pepper, cayenne, garlic and onion powder.
For frog legs, and since you like jerk. Make a jerk tempura. Tonic water, soda water, or just cold water. And again flour, corn starch, egg yolks, and one of the many jerk recipes online but without the oil.


----------

